# Can you help identify the artist in my memory?



## crabby09 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Very sorry to take up your time.

I want to give my wife a painting as an anniversary gift. Specifically, I want to give her a piece from an artist we both admired about a decade ago. We were young and frivolous and neglected to take a name.

The artist has produced a large set of paintings that have a certain character on them which resembles a cream coloured cuddly toy animal. There can be more than one of the characters within the painting. The background to the animal is always bright, using primary colours, and the animals are depicting different emotional and social states - for example friendship or love. Hearts etc can also be found in the paintings.

The paintings were oil on canvas and I believe the artist also produced clay figurines of the characters as well.

If it helps, we saw this artists work on display in Southampton in the UK in a couple of galleries around 2005.

I appreciate it's a long shot, but if any of you have any ideas or can point me in the right direction I would be ever so grateful!

Many thanks,

crabby


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I have not a clue who it is, but hopefully someone here will. I just want to welcome you to the forum.

Hope you get your answer.


----------



## crabby09 (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks Terry, 

It's a long shot.. But you never know!

crabby


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Sorry.. I searched.. but it's just not enough info to get any hits. If you remembered the character.. or more details it might help.. or it might not 

D


----------



## crabby09 (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks,

The animal kind of looks like teddy with a big pudgy muzzle... Striped cream and brown. Almost like a stunted elephant.

crabby


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Have you thought about contacting the gallery. Also in might help to know which gallery in South Hampton.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

...If I could read your mind girl.. what a tale your thoughts would tell! ROTFLOL!

D


----------

